# Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

With a broken heart, I say goodbye to my beautiful Campeche, my beautiful GSD. 

Last Monday, we discovered he had partial torsion of his stomach. The recommendation was surgery to reposition his stomach, ensure the health of the spleen, and perform gastropexy. I consulted with four doctors. including an internist. After a variety of diagnostics, they all recommended the same. He was otherwise a young healthy dog and there was no reason to expect that he would do anything but come through surgery fine.

And he did. I spoke to the surgeon yesterday evening and Camper had come out of anesthesia and was doing well. But at about 4am, I received a call from the surgeon that he was rushing to the hospital. Camper had been taken outside to potty and collapsed. Since Zamboni has been very ill this week, I didn't want to leave her home alone. Dh and I put her in the car with Meri and we drove to the hospital. Before we could get there, though, Camper had died. 

He would have been three years old in May. Other than this stomach issue and food allergies (and some flare ups of SIBO, that haven't occurred in a long time), he WAS a very healthy dog. Vibrant, so active he wore us out on a daily basis, gentle, funny (he cracked himself up all the time) and so smart I could train him to do anything. 

He loved to play frisbee and fetch. But his favorite game was soccer. His evening soccer game was at 9pm and he would bug Dh if it didn't start exactly at 9:00, but over the years, the "reminders' ("talking", dribbling his ball and putting it at Dh's feet) kept getting earlier and earlier. He'd shave a minute off every couple of weeks. As of Sunday night, his reminders started at 8:41 sharp. You could set your watch by it. 

He tried his paw at herding and tracking and loved both. But he went NUTS for agility, so that's where we concentrated his energies when he wasn't working. Originally, we got him as a pet, a companion to our other dogs. But he started to alert on my medical condition, and quickly learned the tasks I needed him to perform to assist me to be more independent. I'm going to completely lost without him. I don't know how to train a dog to detect like he did. 

He was named after the city of Campeche, Mexico, that we found to be a beautiful city, full of friendly lovely people. We couldn't have picked a better name for our little guy. But we called him Camper for short. He loved to be outdoors, sleeping in a tent, and it's kind of a sweet goofy name for a sweet goofy guy. 

This little guy  

Grew to be the king of my world 

And a beloved member of the whole family. 



His surgery was Monday morning. Sunday, we went to the park and I took this picture. He was annoyed that I made him stop running through the trails and playing ball with Dad and Meri long enough to snap a quick picture. It's not a great shot, but it's the last one I have. He looks happy. 










I just can't believe he was so active and alive on Sunday. So perfectly fine on Monday when I dropped him off. But when I saw him this morning, my beautiful boy was lying there like he was napping (he was still warm, which made it worse). I felt like if I just told him "Let's go!" he'd hop up and race me to the door. But when we opened the door from the hospital, there wasn't a beautiful red and black boy waiting to be released to run and hop in the car. It was just us.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye*

Oh Lori! I'm so so sorry.








Like Dena, this is so completely unexpected. A beautiful young dog leading a wonderful rich life. It just doesn't seem possible. RIP sweet Camper, you were loved by many!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how you must feel, especially since he seemed to make it through the surgery.

My Rocky bloated nearly a year ago, but due to his age and dragging his legs, even if he pulled through he wouldn't have walked.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the sudden and tragic loss of your beautiful boy. I loved seeing his pictures, and your advice on this board has been immense value to me, and other members I'm sure. Please take care of yourself, and know that Camper was a very lucky boy to have found you and lived such a blessed life.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Beautiful Camper, it must be so hard to see one so young leave you.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

How tragic for you to lose you beautiful boy at such a young age and so unexpectedly. 








Camper, run free sweet boy


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh dear Lord, that is horrible, beyond words horrible. "Sorry" sounds inadequate. He is a spectacular boy, beautiful. You can see his inner beauty just as clearly as his stunning outer beauty. And he appointed himself your guardian....the best job he could ask for. And he could tell time to boot? A true wonder dog.

This is a huge loss to you, your family and dog kind. My tears are for you and Camper tonight, I can only try to believe that he was called away to do some very important work in another place.

There are few words of comfort I can offer, he was so young and such a vibrant part of your family. His was a gift all too fleeting, but an amazing gift nonetheless.

The fact that there are such beautiful canine spirits out there gives me hope though--I lost my heartdog on Christmas. When I read about a miracle dog like Camper, I realize that incredible canine spirits are all over, so many who have so much to give. And we are the lucky ones who have known them and been chosen by them. It gives me hope that the lessons they teach us will be played forward in their honor and that the world will be a better place because they were in it.

Camper was one of the great ones, a quiet hero to his family, and now an inspriation to all who read about him.

Raising a glass to Camper tonight. Best to you and your family.

Jennifer


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD he appointed himself your guardian....the best job he could ask for. And he could tell time to boot? A true wonder dog
> This is a huge loss to you, your family and dog kind. My tears are for you and Camper tonight
> Camper was one of the great ones, a quiet hero to his family, and now an inspriation to all who read about him.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, my sympathies to you and your pack, and the words of Jennifer are echo'd. RIP Camper.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear about your terrible loss of Camper. That is so young and such a shock since he was fine on Sunday. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace, sweet Camper.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh my goodness Lori, I am so sorry. I can not imagine what you are going through, It is hard for even me to digest. I wish there was something I could say or do.. just know that Camper will live on in your heart, and he will always be looking over you. I am so incredibly sorry for your tremendous loss. Ive never even heard of partial torsion


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Lori, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how devistating this sudden and tragic loss is for you and your family.







RIP Camper.


----------



## kathyk (Jul 13, 2007)

I am very sorry Lori, Camper will always be with you always in your heart. Thank you for sharing his life with us. I can not imagine your loss, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goo*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI felt like if I just told him "Let's go!" he'd hop up and race me to the door. But when we opened the door from the hospital, there wasn't a beautiful red and black boy waiting to be released to run and hop in the car. It was just us.


I know that feeling well. Dena was long gone when we woke up that Friday morning, but with Cassidy, we had to make the decision to let her go. Unlike Camper, whose loss was sudden and unexpected, we'd known the time would come soon. As we sat on the floor with her after her heart had stopped beating, laid out peacefully on her side on the blanket we brought from home, she looked like she was simply asleep, like we could just wake her up and take her home with us. We wanted to badly to do that, and knowing that she would not be coming home with us, that she would never wake up again was devastating. 

It's so hard to lose the young ones. We felt angry and cheated when Dena died. She was supposed to have a long and healthy life. We deserved that after losing Cassidy so young, and Dena deserved it too, she was such good, sweet dog. She was cheated as well, of the many years we were all supposed to have together. 

Having lost a senior at 14-1/2 years, it's different when you lose a young dog. It's not any easier to lose them after a long happy life, but it's not unexpected either. That their time is short is never far from your mind, you're reminded every time you look at them that their eyesight or hearing is fading, that their mobility is reduced, that their appetite is not what it used to be. Even if you push it to the back of your mind and try not to think about it, it's always there. But a young healthy dog, it's so much harder to wrap your head around the fact that they're gone. You never have the chance to prepare yourself for the day that they are no longer there, you think there's plenty of time before you have to think about that, to worry about that sad day. 

I know your pain, my friend, and I am SO sorry that your precious boy is gone, and that you didn't have one last chance to tell him you loved him and goodbye. Hugs to you and your hubby and Meri and Boni.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Words always seem so inadequate...I am so very, very sorry your beautiful Camper is gone. 

I will light a candle to help light his way and raise a glass to another of our beloved young ones that has left us far, far too early...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Lori, what a tragic loss. I am so sorry for you and your family. He was obviously a very special boy and I know your hearts are broken.

Run free and healthy sweet boy...


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh no! I am so sorry! I know how hard it is to lose a dog so young, and so suddenly. Take care of yourself.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

RIP Camper....Lori so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG. I'm so, so sorry. The tears are flowing. I can't believe Camper is gone.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye*

Lori,

I loved Camper's stories, especially his soccer stories. You have my deepest condolences and, like Deb, my profound empathy. This is such a tragic loss: your beloved companion and your service dog. Your goofy, lively, sweet buddy now gone.







When I lost Kai--one minute he was bouncing through the air and the next he was gone--it was like someone ripped my heart right out of my chest. 

It's one thing to lose a beloved senior but when you lose a young dog like this the air seems to hang with, "What Ifs." 

You take good care and please let us know if there's ANYTHING we can do to ease your pain. 

I feel privileged to have known Camper, if only from a distance, I hope that one day you will be able to take some comfort in the wonderful memories you have of the too brief time you spent together.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I am so sorry Lori. I too have enjoyed the Camper stories along your advice and posts here. I can not imagine the pain of losing one so young and so suddenly.








and well wishes for you and your family.

Camper, fly free and watch over your pack.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye*

Lori,

I am so so sorry about your loss of Camper. I have been so lucky not to lose but one dog at an early age.

RIP and Run and play soccer Camper.

Val


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

There are no words....it is just too sad to lose such a beloved fur kid. Im SO sorry for your loss. So sudden and unexpected, what a shock. I went through losing Sashi so suddenly, too. It is just awful. Your Compache was so handsome. All my condolences and 
RIP Compache







, you will be so missed.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Lori, I'm so very sorry


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye*

So sorry Lori









Rest in Peace, handsome Camper. What an outstanding dog. 

Many thoughts and prayers


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Aw....crap.....


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Heartfelt condolences to you and your family on the unexpected loss of your special boy, Campeche.

I will keep you in my prayers; 
May God bless you with His peace.

Your tender thoughts and memories of him are a telling tribute. 
He filled your life with joy and you his.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh No!!! I couldn't believe I saw his name in this forum and I was afraid to open the thread. I am heartbroken for you. And I am so very sorry.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Same here, Sandy. I saw the topic heading and thought "It can't be Campeche. . ." I'm so sorry, Lori. I can't think of words to say. Rest in peace, handsome Camper. *HUGS* to you and your family, Lori. I will keep you guys in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Such awful news and so young. Lori, thanks for looking after Camper is a good way. I'm sure he will be watching over you from the spirit world. Rest peacefully Camper.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye*

If you'll indulge me, we were looking at the disc of photos from Sunday and discovered this as the last photo of the day, as we were packing up to go home. Camp's official last portrait. It's silly and suits him better:

_Thanks Dad for the Head Scratch: _












Otherwise, I just don't know what to say. Your kindness and compassion are overwhelming.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

OH NO! Ugh! it stinks! I am sorry!







Camper


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Camper







Even though his life was so short, he was lucky to have you as a mom


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So shocking. What a wonderful boy and a tremendous loss. 

I am so sorry for your whole family.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I had to pop back in Lori, I just keep going over it in my head, I'm so very sorry


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lori, I am so sorry for all this! That is so sad, and love that last photo of Camper! He was one special boy.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

If hugs and sorrow could make us feel better, than all of us who have lost a beloved young pet would feel good. But it can't make us feel better...unless knowing there are so many of us that have gone through this pain and can sympathize with you can help just a little bit...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just letting you know that I am still thinking of you and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry for your loss! My thoughts and prayers are with you. May time ease the pain in your heart. Camper will always be with you in spirit, his time with you will not end, he just doesn't need his physical body anymore.

RIP Camper!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That gorgeous dog is looking at you in that last photo with such intensity - a great photo!

Lori, I am so sorry this happened to your special boy. He was obviously loved and loving and he had a great life with your family but you should have much, much more time together. I feel very emotional on your behalf - there has been too many losses recently and I regret that your family has also been included with the loss of Camper ... way, way too young.









Run free beautiful boy,







Campeche.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

My great sympathy for your loss... torsion is such a cruel heartbreaking malady... one day vibrant the next day gone. I still grieve for my Fawn who also passed from it. We rushed her to the Vet where I had worked and did emergency midnight surgery with me assisting... as we successfully corrected the problem, and were closing... her heart just stopped............ and like that she was gone.

may some tiny paws find their way to your door .......


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

OMG Lori, I'm shocked. When I saw the title of the thread I thought you'd made a mistake, NO - NOT CAMPER!!! He was so young, it just doesn't seem possible he's gone. I'm speechless.

You were so lucky to have known, loved, and been loved by this wonderful boy who made it his personal mission to make you happy.

My condolences to you, your DH, Boni and everyone else who loved your special guardian and companion.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Lori, I am so very, very sorry. My heart goes out to you in your pain and loss. ((((((( HUGS ))))))) How lucky Camper was to have such a fun, loving, adventurous family, and the world's very best Mom, ever. You made Camper such a fulfilled, happy dog. Please take gentle, good care of yourself right now, Lori.
((((((((( Hugs )))))))

Patti and Grimm


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goo*

hey Lori -- this is all so hard to swallow. i stare at the title and try in every way to interpret it differently. to think of how much pain and shock can be felt for a dog that i've only experienced thru stories and photos and to know that his family is going thru that x 100 is just so sad. i dont know what else to say... you didnt deserve this, no one does, but the love between the two of you was so strong and thats what he left here knowing... that he was loved, cherished and needed like no other!

lean on your husband and your little girls... be strong and comforted...

smiling down upon you sweet sweet Camper boy!








i wish i could do or say more!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goo*

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. This such a sudden and horrible loss for you and your family. Many prayers and comforting thoughts sent your way to you and your family.

Run free sweet Camper,


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Lori,

This is shocking to read-how hard it must be for you-I'm terribly sorry.

I send my deepest sympathy,

Mary Jane


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm sorry Lori. May camper rest in peace. Gone way too soon.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Lori, Oh sweet Camper,
















I am so very sorry to read this. I wish I could do something, to make this all better, I wish I had some pretty words for you, to take away the pain, but I don't.

Lori, my dear dear friend, please take comfort in knowing you did everything you could and more for sweet Camper, he knew love, and he is forever in your heart.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

im so sorry for you loss, Lori.
R.I.P. Camper and run free like the wind.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Lori I was so saddened to hear about this this morning. RIP Camper and (((hugs))) to you and your family.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you are going through. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

RIP Camper


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Your Post was beautiful. 

The pictures are gorgeous. He was such a gorgeous and amazing dog. It comes through clearly in your words. 

I am so sorry you and your family are going through all this. 

Since I have heard about this. I just keep saying to my husband. I just cannot believe this...


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #CC66CC">I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Mine was just as sudden. He was fine one day, running around and playing with us and just as happy as always and the next day he wouldn't even get up. I know how horrible it feels that you had no time to prepare. We didn't even know about the cancer until it was time to put him down. Ours was only 8.</span>


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lori I am so sorry! I was in disbelief to see your post here! It's hard to imagine how you must be feeling. Did they give any clues to what may have happened for things to turn so wrong? Please let us know if we can help. And yes you may indulge us with as many Camper pictures as you'd like, such a good dog!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. The pictures of Camper show just what a beautiful boy he is. RIP Camper.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye*

The post-mortem has been inconclusive thus far. The spleen looked good. The stomach was in place. His lungs and heart were fine. There was a bit of blood in the abdomen, but not more that you might expect to find after abdominal surgery like this. 

With regard to the bleeding, I had asked my alternative medicine DVM if I should discontinue his herbs (for his urinary issues) because of his upcoming surgery. He said no. I asked if they had an anti-coagulant effect. He said maybe; if so, it was tiny, and would help with inflammation.

I had stopped ALL of my regular supplements (except probiotics) a week before the surgery (as soon as I knew he might need surgery). I fed him no fish (fish oil being an anti-coagulant) during the week either. This past week, he ate lots of red meat and otherwise, chicken and turkey. His bloodwork has always been normal, and he never showed signs of not being able to clot. But the herbs are relatively new (a few months). 

The surgeon has asked for a complete list of everything that goes into the Chinese herb decoctions, and he'll investigate those ingredients individually. The surgeon is as stunned as we are. He has been our surgeon now almost ten years (for three dogs); we've always had great success; he knows I trusted him. In fact, I had told him that when my regular vet suggested the travelling surgeon who could do the surgery in their office, I told her that I had this surgeon on speed dial and would use no one else. He's even gone to great lengths to personally deal with the cremation company and ensure that the urn is exactly what I want. 

It appears he's been honest about what he's seen so far: a slightly twisted intestine. When I asked them if this could have been caused by the surgery, he said it was possible. He's not dodging responsibility. I think he just doesn't know. He said that this shouldn't cause death though. Intestines are designed to move around. But we just don't know enough so far. 

Maybe we'll learn something from investigating the herbs further. Maybe we'll learn something when the tissue samples he sent to the lab come back. 

I have a feeling we'll never really know. Ultimately, the post mortem was done after the surgeon asked me several times (Dh didn't want one done initially). It's for his information, mostly. It doesn't undo *our* facts. No matter what we learn (or don't learn) my Campie puppy still isn't coming home to the family that loves him.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry you don't have any answers yet. Like I tell my kids, sometimes bad things just happen. All I know is that I feel sick inside.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Lori. I am so deeply sorry. I agree, the post doesn't help bring Camper back. Perhaps answers help us understand better... but what we really understand, is that we hurt. Camper himself had such a wondrous life with you-- he got dogs, adventures, soccer, and fun custom-tailored to his needs and wants. He ate the best foods possible, traveled, and knew he was so very, very loved.

I wish that I could help ease your pain. The suddenness is difficult, too, I understand. My heart goes out to you. Wishing you a measure of the peace that your loving and wonderful Camper now has. Praying for you, Lori.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am terribly sorry for your loss, it is tragic to lose a young dog in this way.

There is a condition called malignant hyperthermia that can develop as a consequence of anesthesia. A chemical reaction starts while the dog is under and the dog dies hours later. I don't think much can be done when it starts, but I am not sure. 

A foster of mine died early in the morning after the neuter surgery. He was in his forever home, the mom brought him home after surgery in the afternoon. He was restless and she slept on the sofa next to him. When she woke up at 4AM, he was dead at her feet.
He was strong and in good health, 4-5yrs old. Another friend lost her female after spay surgery to malignant hyperthermia. It can also happen to people. 

I am very sorry for your loss, such a gorgeous boy...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm deeply, deeply sorry for your loss...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Just checking back in on you - still reeling from the shock. You're in my heart and prayers.


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Lori, I am so sorry for you and the rest of your family! I have always loved Camper stories and pictures...and Zamboni too! I feel as if you are my neighbor as you live *near* me and Bond. And as Bond is also 3 years, I have followed Campers adventures closely. My heart goes out to you and I hope you can find some healing and strength from your wonderful memories of him. He will be greatly missed by many!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

How sad and horrible. He was a beautiful boy and all your posts show clearly how deeply he was loved.

I am so sorry.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Lori, I am so very sorry for your loss of Camper. Words seem so empty right now but I hope you know you are not alone and your freinds here care deeply about you. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful boy, taken way too soon.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goodbye*

D*mn it, I'm so sorry Lori
















sweet Campeche, you were too young.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I was just informed of this. I am so sorry







My deepest condolences, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Lori, I am so deeply saddened by the loss of your beloved Camper. So young,handsome and vibrant. 

Please accept my deepest sympathies, and prayers for peace, and comfort for you and your family.























_One kiss goodbye and journey on to new love, keeping our love....until we meet again. _ </span>


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

OMG, I am so sorry!








God Speed Camper


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Omg no, I am so very very sorry for this unexpected loss. It breaks my heart to see so many dogs dying too early in life.








Campeche


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

heartbreaking























the picture of him as a tiny pup is just too adorable for words. may your pictures bring you more comfort and i'll send prayers for you and your family!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh man..... I am so sorry. I hope maybe you get some answers but there may not be any. 

Run free handsome Camper.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

My deepest condolences on this devastating loss - I know how very lost you must feel right now.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG Lori, I just saw this thread.









I am so sorry for your loss, my friend.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Sweet funny Camper, my service dog & pal - goo*

I just saw this thread and couldn't believe Campeche is gone.







My heart goes out to you and your family. This must be so difficult for you and I am deeply sorry. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was such a handsome man.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I loved reading your stories about the outdoor adventures. The memories you have are priceless.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You know, I keep coming back in hopes that I just imagined this post but alas, it is still here.








times 1,000,000,000.5


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry -







Camper

Lee


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

(((Lori)))

Run Free, Camper. We love you.

Thank you for sharing some of that Camper-magic with us. That little bit showed us how special he was, and I can only comprehend what is a part of the loss and pain you must feel for this special companion. 

~ Rei


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Lori, I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful Camper. He seemed like such a ham with a spirit that was out of this world. 

My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm telling you...these diseases suck. Your loss is heartfelt by each of us who've lost a wonderful family friend. I was smiling (with tears in my eyes) while reading your anecdotes. In my minds eye I could envision Camper and his hilarious antics...

Bravo was high energy. At 4am...you too could set the alarm clock by his accuracy. I would wake w/the feeling I was being stared at. You could 'feel' his presence at the foot of the bed. I learned not to lift my head off the pillow or his tail would thump like a drum on the wall. I'd open my eyes...barely, little slits and there he'd be holding a frisbee in his mouth. He did this through age 4...absolutely cracked me up. 

Camper was obviously a special GS...anticipating needs puts him on the genius level! He came into your life for a reason, I'm just sorry his time on this earth was cut short.


----------

